# senior check up



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I don't come here often but I do come here. Not that it's a bad website but I often end up reading rainbow bridge stories bumming myself out, and then I start focusing on the inevitable.

Anyhow, this morning Victory had her annual checkup. She will be 12 in August. 

I wasn't at the vet personally but they requested to do some blood work in order to prescribe some medications related to either discomfort and/or arthritis. 

Not sure how blood work helps the vet establish meds for her but I'm not a vet and wasn't there to question.

She was diagnosed with lyme disease a few years ago as well.

They also tried pushing dasuquin(sent a free sample I guess). 

Now right now she's pretty happy. I still walk her(almost daily when I can) and she still get's excite for her walks. However quick turns during excitement and I see her weakened rear legs buckle sometimes. I also notice her standing up slower on certain days to which I assume might be ache's. The walk is a paved street, off the leash, probably 1.5 miles. She used to get probably 3 miles running back and forth smelling the smells, chasing small critters at the river, you know, being a happy dog. Now she's slower, doesn't explore as much, but still finishes her walks and doesn't 'complain'.

So while I obviously don't want her to suffer in any ways I'm also leery about doping her up in any way. I don't want her thinking she's a pup again because I'm assuming that too playful would exacerbate the pain that's being hidden. I also feel that hiding the fact she should 'be achy' at this age could lead her to overextend herself at times.

I don't want her thinking she can jump in the bed again by herself, but I don't want her in undue discomfort either. 

Funny thing is, she never ever liked being carried or picked up. Now on nights where my wife isn't around she will walk to the side of the bed and rest her head with those big soulful, once brown, but slowing turning milky white cataract eyes and wag her tail. I will walk to her and she will turn sideways so that I can pick her up and place her on the bed.

Well way off track here. I don't how much time we'll have together, but obviously I don't want to see her age and suffer. I also don't want to medicate her to the point where she could get 'too playful' for her age and hurt herself in way that could expedite her departure from my life. 

So where/when/how/why does one where decide to draw the line in the sand in this situation?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My boy Mick is 13.5 yrs. old. Having the same problems of old age as you are.
We've slowed up quite a bit but in his mind the walk that used to be 3 miles and is now 1/2 mile....in his mind he's still doing the 3 miles.
I have Mick on 2 supplements. One for his clarity and one for his arthritic hips. Still to soon to tell if they are working.
He doesn't get on the bed anymore. I could lift him but I am afraid if he tried to get off by himself he would hurt himself.
Mick's tail is still always wagging, the appetite is great, the cataracts in his eyes don't stop his happy look and he just is enjoying his life with me.
The great people on this site told me I'll feel it in my gut and see it in his eyes when he no longer is enjoying his life with me. I really believe them.
He walks to get his ball instead of doing summersalts to retrieve it. In his mind he's still running full tilt.
I'm just enjoying everyday I have with him. And I really think he feels the same.
He's been so good to me that in my heart I'll really know when it's his time for the Bridge.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Bless your sweet girl!

I agree with you whole-heartedly on the masking pain issue. Do you give her any joint supplements. We give Penny SmartPak Ultra Canine which allows her to be more comfortable. Her activity will not accelerate her arthritis, in fact being able to move with less pain is actually a good deterrent to arthritis. That's all she gets...a joint supplement. Occasionally, I will give her a doggie nsaid at bedtime. I want her to sleep comfortably.

I think I would cut back on the walk too. Try 1/2 mile one day, 1.5 miles next time. Be responsive to her discomfort on any particular day. Probably on some days, just a few houses down the street and back again is enough.

It is a fine line and it is a moving line from day to day. I am old too and I have some days when I feel as good as a kid and other days when I feel like an old 90!


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

i did try a dog biscuit that had glucosamine but after a month didn't seem to work very well. I did on certain days give her an aspirin(vet suggestion) in a pill pocket which seemed to pep her up a little more. 

I miss our hour long 3+ walks but I made the mistake of taking her on one in March. She limped for two days after that so i knew those days were over.

I'm not worried about making her arthritis worse since everything i've read says keeping them moving helps lubricate the joints better naturally. I do worry about her older bones, dislocations, things of that nature. I spend more time wrestling with her than having her fetch a ball these days for additional play time.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have gone to masking the pain route on our 13 y.o. She has a very tough time without tramadol. The tramadol doesn't make her droopy, it just makes it where she can get around better. We didn't start out masking the pain, but the glucosamine and the rimadyl didn't work anymore. I feel for your issue. It's a tough decision. We have 2 younger goldens that bounce around. The old girl thinks she needs to keep up with the younger ones and does a faster walk than when I walk her alone. Maybe the competition does it for her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like Victory is a sweet girl that loves snuggles with her Dad. With love, care and lots of luck, you could have her for several more years. We had a golden mix with some Great Pyranese that made it to almost 17 and didn't need any medications until he developed congestive heart failure the last 7 months of his life. I've read of a few that made it to 17. Our Max is 14 3/4's. He moves slow. He walks about 4 times a day around the yard that is an acre. He still enjoys chasing his ball. Chasing is a faster walk and no longer a run. He is on Dasaquin (it takes about 3 months to appreciate a difference), MetaCam and Tramadol (doesn't make him groggy). He hasn't been able to jump on the bed for about a year. He was able to jump into the back of an SUV until a year ago. Now we use a helpemup harness to lift him into the car. Max is always smiling and seems to still enjoy life, though he is no longer able to jump for a frisbee.

My Mom turned 89 in January. She has several medications that she has had to add as she gets older, including high blood pressure, chloresterol, arthritis medications (including Tramadol) and oxycodon on very bad days along with a TENs unit. She still enjoys life most days.

We had to agonize over when to let the 17 year old go and also over when to let our girl Di go at 11 with Hemangiosarcoma. I hope that I don't agonize as much with Max, when God forbid the time comes. With the other 2, it was definitely written in their eyes. You will know when it is time. Until then enjoy every day with Victory and take as many pictures as you can!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Aging is not fun for anyone but is unavoidable part of the life. As long the pain is not involved and could be managed they can still enjoy their life in slower and different way. Like Tennyson said they might still feel young in their mind. I know I never realize how old I am till I look into a mirror. It is not easy to watch them slow down but to still have them around it is a huge, a huge... I wish I still have my boy with me ...
Enjoy in every second of the day with your sweet girl.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

i appreciate the advice. I went through this 8 years ago with 14 year golden that had to be put down. She was 'healthy' but didn't seem like she was herself anymore. An empty shell that stared off to nothingness. 

I'd love another 2 years, she still sleeps wherever I am. She's been a great dog and I'm not looking forward to the days where I come home and she's not there to greet me.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl will be 12 in September, so I can relate.

The vet probably took blood to test her organ functions to make sure she could handle taking an NSAID (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug) if you choose to for her arthritis. 

My dog has arthritis in her two front ankles. She was limping, and her ankles were swollen little knobs. The NSAID has made the limp disappear and the swelling is way, way down. She runs and plays and has no pain. I know I need to limit her, and I often end ball games or get her out of the water before she thinks she's ready. 

It took me a while to warm to a pain med, so I understand your hesitation. But I feel that giving her the painkiller has given her a new lease on life, and it is so good NOT seeing her limp. She is also on a supplement for her joints, which also has had a great effect on her overall joints and mobility. 

Your vet can talk to you about supplements and painkillers and help you decide if one is right for your girl.

PS I don't at all see evidence of my girl being dopey or doped up on the meds. And they are allowing her to enjoy the things in life she loves most - playing ball and going for big off-leash walks and hikes. But it is a personal decision - and I do really understand your concerns. I was there.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well blood report showed lyme(she's had for years no surprise there). A weakening kidney and a thyroid that is not functioning fully.

Sounds mainly normal for an older animal.

So more tests on the blood samples were requested and approved. This wasn't my regular vet(same place different doctor).

He started mentioning this that and the other thing. I had to inform him while she's been a great dog I will not med her up anything out what I see 'reasonable'. 

The upside the kidney meds and thyroid stuff is inexpensive. The arthritis stuff sounds like it may be another story.

In any case she seems normally healthy for a dog her age which is good news. 

The day will come where I'm forced to make that hard choice between letting her slip away naturally, continue to feed her med's to correct age related problems, or the real hard choice of ending it for her.

She's been at my feet for a long time. I've not always been the best owner but she's never held my shortcomings against me. I don't wish to do her a disservice by not giving her what she's earned as a loyal pet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You love her and she knows that.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Our Buddy was on Tramadol for pain (on the $4.00 list at Walmart), and on Dasuquin for his joints. (fairly expensive) We also tried acupuncture with some success. His last year we also used a strap (Dr. Foster & Smith catalog), to help lift his back end up steps, etc..He also had a good Ortho bed. We were able to let him swim a lot at our cabin Spring thru Fall which gave him good exercise, and was much easier on his joints. You do what you can, and you will know when the time comes when nothing seems to be helping. Then at that time you are their loving advocate, and will make the hard decision to let them go. Hopefully, you will not have to make that decision for a long, long time!


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well she's been on a metacam regiment. Responding well but the last few days seems to have an issue with an upset stomach which can be a side effect.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

We also tried metacam, but Buddy had some liver issues with that drug. It's such a trial and error thing with them it seems. All you can do is keep trying to see what works. So many of these drugs have side effects. We also massaged Buddy's legs every evening (Vet recommended). We also needed to watch his weight, because he had gained as he got older. I wish you the best, I know it's hard to see them struggle. We did everything we could for our Buddy too. In the end, cancer is what took him.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well as an update the last few weeks it seems like life has gotten worse for her. Being so warm she's spent a lot of the days laying on the hardwood floors or tile floors in our master bath. 

Most amazing thing is she'll bark when needs up and can't get herself up. She never ceases to amaze me how she knows to communicate even though she was never taught to speak on command.

Even on carpeting she get's up slowly. Not sure if it's discomfort, lack of strength, both or ? 

She still loves going for her walks and once she's up seems to be doing fine moving around. 

It's rough watching her struggle, knowing her old body is starting to fail, but yet mentally seems so aware.

I stopped the Metacam when the bottle ran out. Still can't decide if drugs are worth it. My vet is insistent on metacam only. 

The high cost of the drug and the side effects of kidney problems makes it a two sided coin. It can enhance her last days but also can take days with side effects.

No easy answer yet to this question.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your sweet girl is declining. It is so very hard to watch as their bodies age. Hope you have more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

REDPIN04 said:


> well as an update the last few weeks it seems like life has gotten worse for her. Being so warm she's spent a lot of the days laying on the hardwood floors or tile floors in our master bath.
> 
> Most amazing thing is she'll bark when needs up and can't get herself up. She never ceases to amaze me how she knows to communicate even though she was never taught to speak on command.
> 
> ...


Is it possible the worsening is because you stopped giving her the Metacam? Giving an NSAID CAN be an exercise in weighing the pros and cons, but a simple blood panel every six months is a good way to monitor how the kidneys are coping with the meds. And if they make your girl more comfortable, and able to get up and such, it may be worth it...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are experiencing this. Maybe your dog might benefit from a second opinion from another vet more willing to consider other treatments. We are using another NSAID for my golden's eye inflammation that arose post cataract surgery, but coupling it with Denamarin (marin and Sam E) for liver support. His acupuncture veterinarian recommends Denamarin for all her geriatric patients, whether on a NSAID or not.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well I gave in and bought the large bottle of metacam yesterday. I haven't administered any yet since yesterday she was having an ok day. 

I took her for her normal afternoon walk and realized it probably isn't pain causing her to have a hard time getting up.

She had missed a rabbit 50 feet ahead of us so when got near the area I pointed for her and she picked up the scent and started tracking. A quick turn and down she went losing her rear footing. 

So it appears it's not just arthritis but an overall degradation of her rear muscles/joints. 

The sad part is her mind still seems sharp, she still wants to play but her body is failing her. She'll be 12 in less than 3 weeks. She is old but I see some of these stories of 14 and 15 year old goldens. I had hoped she'd be one of those to continue on to that age. It's not looking likely.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

REDPIN04 said:


> well I gave in and bought the large bottle of metacam yesterday. I haven't administered any yet since yesterday she was having an ok day.
> 
> I took her for her normal afternoon walk and realized it probably isn't pain causing her to have a hard time getting up.
> 
> ...


Don't give up yet!! I would start giving her the Metacam again - or talk to your vet about trying another medication. And these meds work best as they build up in the body - so give it everyday, no matter how she is doing. 

My girl will be 12 in September. She runs and plays ball and swims - BUT - she gets up slowly, too (raises herself up on her front legs first then brings up the rear) and she doesn't love going down stairs anymore. I just put a runner on the stairs to help give her surer footing, which has helped, but she still hesitates as if she is considering whether it's REALLY worth it (ie. she doesn't come down anymore if someone comes to the door; she just stands at the top of the stairs and wags her tail). 

Have you talked to your vet about other joint supplements? My dog was very stiff until I added a supplement to her diet. It has given her a whole new lease on life - just overall better movement and less stiffness. There are quite a few out there - way more effective than simple glucosamine and chondroitin (my dog outgrew those years ago).


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well i've gone to a senior dog food that has the glucosamine and chondroitin as well as vitamin E and selenium last week. 

I'm not giving up, it's just that with her advanced age, confirmed lyme disease 4 years ago, recent blood work showing weakened kidneys etc I'm just trying to be realistic.

Every option for her basically is medications. No matter which med is offered will have side effects. I tried metacam, seemed to help but has side effects. I tried aspirin but that also has its problems.

So basically at this point I'm trying to make these days the best they can be for her(us). 

She's old with issues, i accept that. Rewarding her remaining time with us with the care I can give her for the years of pleasure she brought to my life is all I'm looking to do. 

I cannot make her young again, I can't extend her life, all I can hope to do is make the remaining time the best it can possibly be.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

REDPIN04 said:


> Well I don't come here often but I do come here. Not that it's a bad website but I often end up reading rainbow bridge stories bumming myself out, and then I start focusing on the inevitable.
> 
> Anyhow, this morning Victory had her annual checkup. She will be 12 in August.
> 
> ...


My two Seniors are on Dasequin and they DON"T act like puppies. I don't think I am over medicating them.
As to when to put an end to a dog's life, I think that if the dog is terminally ill and suffering, then it will be time. I hope that is not too soon for either of us.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

The last few days she's been limping really bad on her left hind quarter. However yesterday she was doing really well so I decided it was walk time. I had intended on a short walk but she got so excited when she saw me grab the leash off wall that she slipped and fell. Got herself back up and gave me that I really want to but probably shouldn't. She didn't yelp or complain but either there's no strength left or she just doesn't vocalize any discomfort.

Mentally she's still sharp as a whip. Everytime I say squirrel she perks up and starts looking for where I'm pointing.

When the days come that I go home and she's no longer there to greet me will be very difficult.

It's won't be my first time saying goodbye to a 4 legged friend, but it never gets any easier.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

How is Victory doing? She is such a sweet girl. I hope she will greet you for many days to come. It is hard to see them slowing down but there is lots of beauty just in sitting next to each other.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well the limping is still there but much better. Today I took her for her 1st walk in a few weeks. Of course it was a short one much to her dismay. When I turned around and headed home she gave me the 'dad, this isn't our normal walk you're turning around way too soon'. 
Although she was doing well I didn't care to push it. 
The hardest part is the first few steps since she gets so excited and jumps around like a puppy. I was able to keep her calmer this time.

She turns 12 on the 13th. My biggest concern is that she'll get herself in a predicament during the daytime when there's no one here to help her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very happy to read that Victory's limping is better. It is hard watching them get older. Sending good thoughts that you have much more time with your girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

12th birthday is coming soon, nice age but seems her spirit is still young. Hope she is just resting, not dancing around when she is home alone. Never know with the kids.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

well she made her 12th last Monday. We shared a nice long walk, some summer sausage, a little bit of playful wrestling. The metacam has done it's job. She's still slow to get up, will fall over if she turns too quick but otherwise in good spirits. 

She even had a full run like she was still young at one of those evil squirrels that have been pestering her for years. Of course she didn't get it, but the hunt was on, and that's all that matters.

Our walks have returned to the normal 1.5 miler but halfway through she's pacing even with me, by the mile marker she's falling behind. I may have to adjust our distance or just keep stopping and letting her catch up.

I did start alternating days of the metacam treatments with no ill effects on her ability get around that I can see. I still dislike the stuff because of the damage it causes to her kidney's. 

However my thinking has turned to she can either have xx months of being uncomfortable and not wanting to move unless needed to versus a little less time in this world and enjoying more of those days.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is great! Happy belated to your girl.

Glad to hear the Metacam is helping. It's true, the meds can be hard on their kidneys. But not always. Your vet can also check her blood every six months to make sure the drug isn't too hard on her system. But in the end, you will do what's best for your dog - you know her best. But I completely agree - if the meds can give a little better quality of life for a shorter time, than a longer life of pain, it is well worth it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you ever put her on the thyroid meds?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday to sweet Victory.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I feel your situation because I recall and know.

Remember to limit the walk. Have a backpack with you full of stuff when you walk with your doggie ... e.g water, phone, leash, towel, treats, tennis balls. There are some dog equipments or harness that can help aging dogs to get up as well. I read some good information in this forum. I wish I have tried them and to give you feedback. The ones you can buy in the petstores are useless. There are some online shops sell those. 

Pay attention, talk to the dog, be with the dog as much as possible. Walk is the not priority in the aging dogs (I think). Make them comfortable at home is the key.

Second or third opinion is also important. Vet can make mistakes or he/she may stubborn on their belief and different than your approach. If it is not that trouble, regular vet checks as much as possible. I may even check every 6 weeks. Yes, I can be crazy on this as I am not expert in dog health. All I know is you need to have 2-3 reliable vets at all time. One is not available you still have standby and back up plan. Maybe you can also get your dog used to dog ramp as soon as possible. 

At least 4-5 bathroom breaks a day. 

Diet is also important. However add a little bit of flax seed oil in the diet... just a tiny little bit to start with and increase according. Flax oil should help and I never heard any negative effect. 

.... I am so sorry. I talk too much. You are probably way more experience than I am. All the best and play with golden. That is good exercise for both of you. 

It is a life long commitment. I think you are doing a good job in taking care of your 12 years. Keep us posted.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

i am not using any thyroid meds but the metacam is doing the trick. The other night she even climbed onto the couch by herself and slept there. Not an easy task considering she has little strength left in her hind legs.

I'm still doing the metacam every other day and it seems to still be effective. So hopefully it will slow down whatever side effects that come with prolonged use.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

REDPIN04 said:


> i am not using any thyroid meds but the metacam is doing the trick. *The other night she even climbed onto the couch by herself and slept there*. Not an easy task considering she has little strength left in her hind legs.
> 
> I'm still doing the metacam every other day and it seems to still be effective. So hopefully it will slow down whatever side effects that come with prolonged use.


Yay!! Sometimes it's the small things that feel like the biggest victories!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That's wonderful that Victory is doing better with the Metacam!! Just love that picture of that sweet sugar face relaxing on the couch!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Victory to enjoy her days with you.


----------

